# The price of Brass



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

Shouldn't the price of brass rail be coming down?










Aluminum is half what it cost just six months ago. It's not worth saving those beer cans!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Copper future prices have dropped like a lead weight, but that is futures, there is stock on the ground that was bought at the higher prices, and needs to get out of the system before subtantial drops. 

Steel is starting to drop....somewhat. You cannot give away scrap now tho........


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

It should but it won't. They'll claim they bought this brass at the higher cost so track prices will have to mirror this. Yet, when they buy the cheaper brass somehow the cost won't come down. Go figure. It's kinda like gas prices, once they see we'll pay those prices why lower em? 
Terry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Prices won't go down until someone decides they can make more money in volume rather than price or until they have a glut of product on hand and billls of their own to pay.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or the competition heats up, and the people who thought they had a lock on the market now have real competition. I'm enthused by all the new offerings. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it will stay where itf's at. As some said they got ya now as long as it is being bought. Just like gas. Later RJD


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I work for Moen faucets and we are working on old futures that are still higher than today's prices. Once these are depleted we will start using the new future lower priced brass. But now that business has learned to put people over the barrel thing won't come down until a price war can be created. Or people just don't buy.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

they should do away with futures. Present is hard enough


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently, futures are what caused the $4 gas too.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello ... ever run across the concepts of capitalism? 

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently not. 

It is a VERY interesting time in manufacturing right now, the worst I have ever seen. But for those that do have buyers for product and can get lines of credit, there are some bargains right now.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Les on 02/19/2009 8:02 PM
Hello ... ever run across the concepts of capitalism? 

Les 


Good point, but capitalism requires real competition, and also it requires 'people' to buy the cheapest product (or the best) to get rid of high prices or low quality.
If people still buy the same old at whatever the price, or, if no manufacturer/retailer lowers the price, then you do not have capitalism, or atleast not competition.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But that is what is happening. 

I just bought several feet of new track from a new maker of track for around $3.30 US per foot. 

.....and TrainLi have come out with a line of points that interchage with another Euro maker's popular R3 point at a cheaper price....oh yeah, and an R2 point that the other maker could never quite make. 

So capitalisim is working quite well atleast for me?


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 02/20/2009 5:03 AM

I just bought several feet of new track from a new maker of track for around $3.30 US per foot.


Are you refering to the 'trainline 45' track?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 02/20/2009 12:40 AM
Apparently not. 

It is a VERY interesting time in manufacturing right now, the worst I have ever seen. But for those that do have buyers for product and can get lines of credit, there are some bargains right now. 




What about the companies that do not need lines of credit? I'm fortunate to work for just such a company. Times are still tough but we offer a top notch product, sold in what today is an un-conventional way (face to face on referral). While business was down last year we still were in the positive numbers. If it weren't for everything else going up (healthcare, utilities, raw materials, etc.) we would have been even better off. Still we are not taking anyhting for granted (or so I'm told) this year and there is a huge push on to be as productive as we can be with what we already have.

Chas

P.S. I should note that of our main product line it is MOSTLY Stainless steel.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very true. I was just at a location where everything is falling into place, plenty of sales, cash, their raw material costs have dropped dramatically and they have a grant to expand. They are also going to be hiring more staff in a county with high unemployement. My friend with a furnature plant a few doors down is a different story. 

The other interesting thing I have encountered is how much is actually coming back to the US from asia...... 

Hagen, it was Accucraft track, not sure if that is the Trainline stuff. Time will tell how it does outside.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently I purchased a box of 12 brass 54" and a box of 12- 10ft diameter curves stainless steel delivered, $305.00. It pays to watch, watch, watch, everywhere. I think that figures out to be about $12.71 each piece. Sometimes the EVIL BAY delivers, or you gotta know when to hold em and when to fold em as Kenny Rodgers once proclaimed!!! The Regal


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I "should" be buying track but instead I'm buying another loco and some more boxcars....DOH 

Chas


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 02/20/2009 8:58 AM
I "should" be buying track but instead I'm buying antoehr loco and some more boxcars....DOH 

Chas

A very familiar sickness


----------



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

Where did you get track for $3/foot again?

Everywhere I look it's close to $5.00


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

When I started this hobby a couple years ago I considered stainless track but concluded it was way too expensive. Then the prce of brass shot up to where it was nearly as much as stainless, and it seemed sllly not to get the stainless, so I started buying stainless track. If the price of bras stays high, I'm not that unhappy, because I feel sligtly vndicated. How's that for poor econonic reasoning?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The track came from a dealer in Nevada, cannot remember which one, or if it was drop-shipped from there. I just spent time on Google to find the cheapest price.


----------

